# straight hair poodle?



## katbrat

Our toy's fur looked just like your baby her entire life. She lived fourteen years and always had that puppy coat. Your baby is a doll.


----------



## japongs_17

thanks thanks! she is really a doll! :angel: is it nice to have that kind of coat? 

i have read in other forums that apricot colored spoos is more likely to have a straight hair than heavy curled hair.


----------



## flyingduster

apricots tend to have 'wimpier' (ie more 'relaxed' with less kink and curl. Ie; straighter!) hair than blacks & whites.

Toy poodles tend to have much wimpier hair than the minis & standards too.

Puppies have wimpier hair as well.

So basically, an apricot toy poodle puppy is VERY likely to have rather straight hair! lol! The hair will *generally* get a bit curlier when they change into their adult coat, but still being an apricot toy poodle it's unlikely to ever have a proper curl.


----------



## katbrat

japongs_17 said:


> thanks thanks! she is really a doll! :angel: is it nice to have that kind of coat?
> 
> i have read in other forums that apricot colored spoos is more likely to have a straight hair than heavy curled hair.


Patches was black and tan and she was a dream to keep brushed and cut. It was nice to keep up that kind of coat. We have a standard poodle puppy now and we feel like rookie poodle owners. We have learned a lot about brushing and combing and coat changes these past few months. I don't have a brush for me that cost what we spent for Lexi's!


----------



## spoospirit

_Ahhh, yes! Apricots are notorious for coats like that. I had an apricot standard, and her coat was on the thin side and pretty straight at the age of 2 years. It was so easy to groom but not the proper coat at all. My boy, Billy, has a proper coat and the maintenance has been a lot more challenging._


----------



## japongs_17

thank you for all your replies. At least we know now, coming from the expert (you guys) that it is just normal for her to have that kind of coat. Her coat is as soft as cotton. :bounce: We just hope that she maintain her height. 

Another question, when he will have his coat change from white to apricot? and what do we expect when he changed in color? like more shedding?

TIA:adore:


----------



## buddyrose

I want her! I'm sending her kisses right now. Xxxxxxx


----------



## outwest

She looks like a cream color more than an apricot to me. My puppy is a dark cream/very light apricot and seems darker than your adorable baby. I don't know toy color changes. My puppy started out a paper bag color, then turned creamy and now has more orangy color in her ears, back and body than she did when she was little, so she did darken some starting at about 4 months, but she is only 6 months old. I am expecting her to lighten at coat change again, but she is a standard poodle. Her hair is curly and she has a lot of it, but I do a lot of brushing to make it fluffy and straight because I like it as soft as cotton like you do. 

Lighter colored poodles have softer hair. Your looks very soft. I am wondering if your baby may be a cream rather than an apricot? Look up cream puppies and see what you think. 

She is adorable. Such a sweet little face!


----------



## japongs_17

thank you so much @outwest. I have done my assignments and still she's apricot in color. Maybe it's the climate here in our country. 

We use Sergeants with oatmeal on her fur it makes the hair so soft and smells good.

i will post a picture soon after I gave her a bath so you could see guys how soft her hair was. The picture posted above is 4 days without bathing her hehehe


----------



## CoffeePoo

japongs_17 said:


> thank you so much @outwest. I have done my assignments and still she's apricot in color. Maybe it's the climate here in our country.
> 
> We use Sergeants with oatmeal on her fur it makes the hair so soft and smells good.
> 
> i will post a picture soon after I gave her a bath so you could see guys how soft her hair was. The picture posted above is 4 days without bathing her hehehe



Japongs, are you from the Philippines also?


----------



## Rowan

This is my apricot I mentioned in your intro thread. See how his hair is "finer" and softer? It's still pretty thick. (Plus, he was 15+ years old and a MESS here--before his brush out. Old, cranky rescue pups hate to be groomed, and we'd just come in from a walk and he was wearing his doggie squall coat.) 


DSC00775 by RowanGreene, on Flickr


----------



## japongs_17

CoffeePoo said:


> Japongs, are you from the Philippines also?


yes cofeepoo are we in the same country?


----------



## japongs_17

@Rowan yours is so lovely!!! :kiss::kiss: 

But I can see that she has more of a wavy than straight hair. Mine got the straightest hair hahaha which I don't think is cute for a poodle


----------



## japongs_17

this is her latest picture after taking a bath. the fur is soft as cotton as always.



















FYI the alcohol is 500ml for you to visualize how little she is.


----------



## buddyrose

It's so funny that you don't like her soft silky hair because I love it. It may change as she ages.


----------



## japongs_17

i can see now that the growing hair is wavy :act-up:


----------



## buddyrose

She's adorable.


----------



## blondeeyyc

katbrat said:


> Our toy's fur looked just like your baby her entire life. She lived fourteen years and always had that puppy coat. Your baby is a doll.


Hi there. Poodles have hair, not fur. Fur sheds. Poodles do not shed. Thanks!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

blondeeyyc said:


> Hi there. Poodles have hair, not fur. Fur sheds. Poodles do not shed. Thanks!


Welcome to Poodle Forum! You have inadvertently landed in a very old thread. The puppy in question would be almost 10 years old now. 

If you like, head on over to Member Introductions and introduce yourself. We'd love to hear about your poodle(s), too.


----------

